# كيفية حساب الكثافة Density والكثافة النسبية Relative Density



## NOC_engineer (1 أغسطس 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نقدم لكم اليوم كتابين :
الأول عن كيفية حساب الكثافة Density 
يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
والثاني عن الكثافة النسبية Relative Density
يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## رمزة الزبير (3 أغسطس 2016)

بارك الله بك.. إن توفرت لديكم أتمنى الحصول على مستندات عن أخذ العينات من خزانات وقود الطيران بمستودعات الوقود وقياس الكثافة ويفضل أن تكون باللغة العربية.


----------



## NOC_engineer (3 أغسطس 2016)

رمزة الزبير قال:


> بارك الله بك.. إن توفرت لديكم أتمنى الحصول على مستندات عن أخذ العينات من خزانات وقود الطيران بمستودعات الوقود وقياس الكثافة ويفضل أن تكون باللغة العربية.


وبكم بارك الله 
لدي كتاب عن المشتقات النفطية بشكل عام ولكنه باللغة الأنكليزية
الأول بعنوان Handbook of Petroleum Product Analysis
يمكن تحميله من هنا


----------



## yousfelmbasher (12 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا لك من قلبي


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 أغسطس 2016)

بارك الله بك.


----------



## NOC_engineer (15 أغسطس 2016)

رمزة الزبير قال:


> بارك الله بك.



وبكم بارك الله


----------



## شيماء الجمال (13 سبتمبر 2016)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

